# Flying under the radar



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

Hello fellow PFFers,

I am sorry I have not been posting as much on this latest trip. But as some of you might know, I was taking my boards and graduate this May- hopefully to do residency here in my favorite place in the entire world.
I did however manage to still fish in the mornings with my dad, my wife, nephews and daughter. Here is a video I made: 

http://youtu.be/s_tM6Af9Jwc 

And now that the boards are over, I have more time to play. For example, I managed to harvest this magic carpet off the sea floor yesterday at dusk.. For today's game, name this location:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I'll tell ya the name of the location - a good spot! Great flounder man.


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

Lol ok good answer on the location


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Good fish Ian, I see my old boat the Cypress in the background......


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

don't know the local but sure is a nice flattie ya got!


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

thats port side NAS pensacola. now what did i win


----------

